# fender stage 112 SE problem



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope someone can help me with this. On my fender stage 112 se amp there is the normal channel and a drive channel. When I depress the button on the front of the cabinet and turn the contour up the amp does not sound like it goes into any type of distortion. Do I need to plug in the fender foot switch to make this happen ? 

Thanks , Dino


----------

